# Your Favorite Buck Pole Photo..



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Here's mine...taken in 1989. Six bucks for six hunters, four of 'em are pretty darn nice.










Let's see your favorite pic...

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Great pic, love to see those old buck pole pic's.


----------



## Buck Rogers (Nov 7, 2004)

I like this one. Muzzle Loader season 2005


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

this a going to be a awesome thread


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Buck,

That's a nice pic! Love the ML season with deep snow. UP?

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## spooledbseries (Aug 15, 2008)

great first two pics this is gonna get pretty


----------



## Buck Rogers (Nov 7, 2004)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Buck,
> 
> That's a nice pic! Love the ML season with deep snow. UP?
> 
> Grizzly Hunter


 
Thanks. No it's NE Lower PI county.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Love those pics. I hope to have a couple this year.


----------



## GHOAT (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

GHOAT said:


> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=81873


GHOAT...Here you go.










That's a good looking pole! Great pic!!! Good thing you got a little center support 'cause I don't think she'd hold. 

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

I love this thread already!


----------



## Lugian (Aug 19, 2007)

Buck Rogers said:


> I like this one. Muzzle Loader season 2005


 
the deer are great but congrats on the busch light......my kind of hunters.


----------



## Buck Rogers (Nov 7, 2004)

Lugian said:


> the deer are great but congrats on the busch light......my kind of hunters.


Thanks. Nothing but the best to celebrate a good hunt. Besides, I wanted to out do the guys in the first photo of this thread that were drinking Strohs:lol:


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Buck Rogers said:


> Thanks. Nothing but the best to celebrate a good hunt. Besides, I wanted to out do the guys in the first photo of this thread that were drinking Strohs:lol:


Bucky,

It's Miller Lite. (I prefer Oberon myself.) And no disrespect...but my taste buds can't handle Busch-Water (er, uh...Light).


----------



## byronbaitskimmer (Jan 31, 2005)

here's last years pic from our western u.p. camp


----------



## rolbar93 (Sep 5, 2006)

Alcona county 2007. Not all the deer made it on the pole before people started heading home. Great year.







[/IMG]


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

2007 Allegan County:










GREAT thread! :coolgleam


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Ok, here's another one from my camp...last year. This isn't my fav, but it makes me LOL every time I see it.










*"Put a little Captain in your Deer Camp!"*



Grizzly Hunter


----------



## Buck Rogers (Nov 7, 2004)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Ok, here's another one from my camp...last year. This isn't my fav, but it makes me LOL every time I see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait a minute Grizz. Isn't that an Empty Busch Light 30 pack laying on the ground. Your holding out on me buddy:lol:


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Buck Rogers said:


> Wait a minute Grizz. Isn't that an Empty Busch Light 30 pack laying on the ground. Your holding out on me buddy:lol:


Bucky,

You busted me!!! :lol::lol::lol: What can I say. 

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## The_120 (Nov 7, 2008)

I just uploaded the original picture in the photo gallery. This was taken the day before my Dad shot his buck (a spike).


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

The_120 said:


> I just uploaded the original picture in the photo gallery. This was taken the day before my Dad shot his buck (a spike).


here you are


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Hey 120,

1st, I want to say welcome to the club. This is a great site. And it's great because of the people that post. Welcome and please post away. I'm glad it was okay for me to have posted a pic of your buck pole for you.

2nd, I think that it's funny as hell that you posted a photo shop pic and got busted on your very first day! :lol: :lol: :lol: That's just too funny. You gotta get up pretty early to outsmart some of the nimrods around here. (I'm sure you weren't trying to pull one over on us though.)

Your buck pole pic is a great one...and I love the red and black plaid.

Chuckinduck,

My camo hat is off to you. You called it and busted him right away. Too funny. I was LMAO when I read the posts. Keep up the good work my friend.   

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

The_120 said:


> Well I just joined this site today because reading all of this just got me going. This is our buck pole from last year (2007). We hunt near Curran MI and the plaid just seems like rifle season. I tried to post this earlier but it did not work so thanks for getting our picture up Grizzly.
> 
> Mike


where at in curran are u hunthing i bow hunt there off m-72 one mile east of
m-65


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Hey 120,
> 
> 1st, I want to say welcome to the club. This is a great site. And it's great because of the people that post. Welcome and please post away. I'm glad it was okay for me to have posted a pic of your buck pole for you.
> 
> ...


Easy there Griz, nimrod? Smart alec maybe, but not a nimrod.  Just kidding. I actually I sent him an apology, I wasn't attacking the picture, I just wanted to make sure my eyes weren't degrading that bad. Not trying to be critical, just curious. THe plaid is awesome, my late grandfather had plaid, and its funny, he killed just as many deer as me with my fancy schmany camo's, go figure.  This thread is great though, I tried to submit a picture of our UP buck pole from last year, but I can't save it to my photos because of storage space limits, is there another way. Again, sorry for being nitpicky, not my intent. Good luck to all.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

uptracker said:


>


Thats an impressive buck pole ya got there. Congrats.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

UP Buck Pole from 2007, from day 3.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

chuckinduck said:


> Easy there Griz, nimrod? Smart alec maybe, but not a nimrod.  Just kidding. I actually I sent him an apology, I wasn't attacking the picture, I just wanted to make sure my eyes weren't degrading that bad. Not trying to be critical, just curious. THe plaid is awesome, my late grandfather had plaid, and its funny, he killed just as many deer as me with my fancy schmany camo's, go figure.  This thread is great though, I tried to submit a picture of our UP buck pole from last year, but I can't save it to my photos because of storage space limits, is there another way. Again, sorry for being nitpicky, not my intent. Good luck to all.


Chuckinduck,

With the use of the word 'nimrod' in my earlier post I was attempting to refer to you as a hunting expert . I understand that sometimes it carries a less than favorable image also. Being a hunting site I thought it would have been well received. I was incorrect. My apologies for any offense taken from my earlier post.  Below are a couple of common definitions of the word.

*Nimrod* [*nim*-rod]
_noun _1.the great-grandson of Noah: noted as a great hunter. Gen. 10:810.2.(_sometimes lowercase







_) a person expert in or devoted to hunting.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Chuckinduck,
> 
> With the use of the word 'nimrod' in my earlier post I was attempting to refer to you as a hunting expert . I understand that sometimes it carries a less than favorable image also. Being a hunting site I thought it would have been well received. I was incorrect. My apologies for any offense taken from my earlier post.  Below are a couple of common definitions of the word.
> 
> ...


No need to apologize, I was only messing, no worries, honestly, I only knew nimrod in the negative sense. Learn something new every day.


----------



## The_120 (Nov 7, 2008)

BIG DAVE said:


> where at in Curran are u hunthing i bow hunt there off m-72 one mile east of
> m-65


Big Dave, We are just down Hubbard Lake Trail a ways off of 72. My family has hunted that spot since the early 40's. It's sacred to us....


----------



## The_120 (Nov 7, 2008)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Hey 120,
> 
> 1st, I want to say welcome to the club. This is a great site. And it's great because of the people that post. Welcome and please post away. I'm glad it was okay for me to have posted a pic of your buck pole for you.
> 
> ...


Great site guys! I'm hoping for another good buck pole pic this year. Funny on the plaid is that my Dad and Uncle's have always wore it. It just seems like firearm season when it comes out. With that said a few years back some of us younger guys bought some plaid suits so we could keep the tradition going.


----------



## Dedge (Sep 22, 2004)

Great thread. I absolutely love the old deer camp photos. I could literally look at them for hours. The deer camp that I am lucky enough to go to, is a wood cabin that looks like it belongs in field and stream. There are two lofts and on each of them, and about every third or fourth timber has a beautiful rack on it. Almost all of them were shot in the area of the camp, some dating back to the 40's. Just awesome. I know that is not a buck pole, and I don't even have pictures of it, but it just makes me feel that same nostalgia. Kind of weird considering I wasn't even born when some of those deer were shot. Is it even possible to feel nostalgia for a time before you were born?:lol::lol::lol:

Man I can't wait until next friday.


Dan


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

These photos are great!!! When I was younger and hunting up north we never had anything to hang


----------



## millertime (Feb 4, 2008)

Dedge said:


> Great thread. I absolutely love the old deer camp photos. I could literally look at them for hours. The deer camp that I am lucky enough to go to, is a wood cabin that looks like it belongs in field and stream. There are two lofts and on each of them, and about every third or fourth timber has a beautiful rack on it. Almost all of them were shot in the area of the camp, some dating back to the 40's. Just awesome. I know that is not a buck pole, and I don't even have pictures of it, but it just makes me feel that same nostalgia. Kind of weird considering I wasn't even born when some of those deer were shot. Is it even possible to feel nostalgia for a time before you were born?:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Man I can't wait until next friday.
> 
> ...


 Hey Dan where about is your camp ??:chillin:


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Dedge said:


> Great thread. I absolutely love the old deer camp photos. I could literally look at them for hours. The deer camp that I am lucky enough to go to, is a wood cabin that looks like it belongs in field and stream. There are two lofts and on each of them, and about every third or fourth timber has a beautiful rack on it. Almost all of them were shot in the area of the camp, some dating back to the 40's. Just awesome. I know that is not a buck pole, and I don't even have pictures of it, but it just makes me feel that same nostalgia. Kind of weird considering I wasn't even born when some of those deer were shot. Is it even possible to feel nostalgia for a time before you were born?:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Man I can't wait until next friday.
> 
> ...


 
Dan,

I think you should quit teasing us and post some pics when you return from next weeks hunt. 

Good luck!

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## hda31 (Nov 21, 2006)

I'd like to post a picture of my families pole in the UP but can't figure this stupid thing out to put pictures up...I'm only 23 and I'm pretty much computer illiterate...pretty sad, i know

if anyone has an easy way to explain it to me go ahead, the FAQs section isnt doin me any good


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

I would have to luck around to see if I can find my pics but I know my favorite buck pole pics are from 1996 and 1999. Me and my brothers with a weekend of bucks and me and my Dad with a couple nice opening day bucks....some real good pics in here...nice looking bucks guys


----------



## hda31 (Nov 21, 2006)

Another thing i like i about this thread is nobody is complaining about shooting little bucks or QDM, it just looks like good ol' deer camp where everybody has a good time no matter what


----------



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

hda31 said:


> I'd like to post a picture of my families pole in the UP but can't figure this stupid thing out to put pictures up...I'm only 23 and I'm pretty much computer illiterate...pretty sad, i know
> 
> if anyone has an easy way to explain it to me go ahead, the FAQs section isnt doin me any good


photo gallery link on top, scroll to upload pic. Browse for your pic in your computer. Upload..........go to a full size picture of the uploaded picure in your M.S account, right click on it copy. Then right click where you want it on your post and, click paste. It will be posted.

I wish I had a buck poll pic to post, I always have a one man one deer pole. Cause I don't hunt with anyone(cant be giving out my secret honeyholes


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

hda31 said:


> I'd like to post a picture of my families pole in the UP but can't figure this stupid thing out to put pictures up...I'm only 23 and I'm pretty much computer illiterate...pretty sad, i know
> 
> if anyone has an easy way to explain it to me go ahead, the FAQs section isnt doin me any good


 
Follow this link to a great instructional tool for posting photos in Michigan-Sportsman.com. Be sure there is only on http:// in the URL when you put the image in a post.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=163653


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

hda31 said:


> I'd like to post a picture of my families pole in the UP but can't figure this stupid thing out to put pictures up...I'm only 23 and I'm pretty much computer illiterate...pretty sad, i know
> 
> if anyone has an easy way to explain it to me go ahead, the FAQs section isnt doin me any good


Follow Bucketmouthauler's directions to get it uploaded to your account...that's half of your battle. I can help you post the pic after that if you want.

If you do try and post I typically have to delete the "http:/" when it comes up for after you hit the insert image icon.

Let us know what you're doing and we can help.

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Okay...here's probably my all time favorite Deer Camp pic that I have. It was taken in 1949! My Grand-Dad (my Mom's Dad) was a the hunting guide for this group. He lived East of Frederic and all of these hunters would come up from the Detroit area (way before I-75 was ever thought of) and stay at his motel. Most of these bucks were taken around the DeWard area. My Grand-Dad is at the bottom left. He's the only one without a coat (see his suspenders). Why...I don't know. He had a reputation of being quite the rough and tumble guy...with lots of friends, and he was susposed to have been one hell of a hunter too. If you look closely you can see that almost all of the hunters are wearing the wool Mackinaws. A bunch of them are wearing rubber goulashes over felt liners. 

He is the reason I hunt today! My Dad never hunted until he met my Grand-Dad. My Dad has hunted every single year since and still does to this day. I remember in the mid-sixties going to my Grand-Dad's farm and staying there during the weekends in deer season. I still remember the smell of wet wool, the big dinners my Grandma would cook for the hunters each evening, the cigarette smoke (they all smoked...a lot), and the late night card games. Man they loved to play cards, smoke, drink and tell lies.  Oh, the memories.

My Grand-Dad passed in 1968. I was only eight, and to this day, nobody's death has rocked me more. My brother and I both love to hunt. And this year my oldest boy will enjoy his first year at our Deer Camp. A fourth generation deer hunter. How special is that?

I have this photo framed in and antique frame and I hang it proudly in my trophy room. I hope you enjoy this picture...I know I certainly do.










Grizzly Hunter


----------



## HunterDude (Sep 6, 2008)

I like seeing them old time photos, Thats a great picture Grizz thanks


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

Skibum said:


> A couple guys who forgot to trim shooting lanes


hmhmhmhhmhmhhm makes ya wonder


----------



## The_120 (Nov 7, 2008)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Okay...here's probably my all time favorite Deer Camp pic that I have. It was taken in 1949! My Grand-Dad (my Mom's Dad) was a the hunting guide for this group. He lived East of Frederic and all of these hunters would come up from the Detroit area (way before I-75 was ever thought of) and stay at his motel. Most of these bucks were taken around the DeWard area. My Grand-Dad is at the bottom left. He's the only one without a coat (see his suspenders). Why...I don't know. He had a reputation of being quite the rough and tumble guy...with lots of friends, and he was susposed to have been one hell of a hunter too. If you look closely you can see that almost all of the hunters are wearing the wool Mackinaws. A bunch of them are wearing rubber goulashes over felt liners.
> 
> He is the reason I hunt today! My Dad never hunted until he met my Grand-Dad. My Dad has hunted every single year since and still does to this day. I remember in the mid-sixties going to my Grand-Dad's farm and staying there during the weekends in deer season. I still remember the smell of wet wool, the big dinners my Grandma would cook for the hunters each evening, the cigarette smoke (they all smoked...a lot), and the late night card games. Man they loved to play cards, smoke, drink and tell lies.  Oh, the memories.
> 
> ...


Awesome picture!


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

HunterDude and The 120,

Thanks for the nice words.

Anybody else? I just love these old photos and checking out other camps buck poles!!! 

Grizzly Hunter

P.S.-Only five more days to Da' Opener, eh. Yippee!!!


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Okay...here's probably my all time favorite Deer Camp pic that I have. It was taken in 1949! My Grand-Dad (my Mom's Dad) was a the hunting guide for this group. He lived East of Frederic and all of these hunters would come up from the Detroit area (way before I-75 was ever thought of) and stay at his motel. Most of these bucks were taken around the DeWard area. My Grand-Dad is at the bottom left. He's the only one without a coat (see his suspenders). Why...I don't know. He had a reputation of being quite the rough and tumble guy...with lots of friends, and he was susposed to have been one hell of a hunter too. If you look closely you can see that almost all of the hunters are wearing the wool Mackinaws. A bunch of them are wearing rubber goulashes over felt liners.
> 
> He is the reason I hunt today! My Dad never hunted until he met my Grand-Dad. My Dad has hunted every single year since and still does to this day. I remember in the mid-sixties going to my Grand-Dad's farm and staying there during the weekends in deer season. I still remember the smell of wet wool, the big dinners my Grandma would cook for the hunters each evening, the cigarette smoke (they all smoked...a lot), and the late night card games. Man they loved to play cards, smoke, drink and tell lies.  Oh, the memories.
> 
> ...


That is truly something...Nothing like a little bit of hunting history!!!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

thunder river outfitters said:


> hmhmhmhhmhmhhm makes ya wonder



About what?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Okay...here's probably my all time favorite Deer Camp pic that I have. It was taken in 1949! My Grand-Dad (my Mom's Dad) was a the hunting guide for this group. He lived East of Frederic and all of these hunters would come up from the Detroit area (way before I-75 was ever thought of) and stay at his motel. Most of these bucks were taken around the DeWard area. My Grand-Dad is at the bottom left. He's the only one without a coat (see his suspenders). Why...I don't know. He had a reputation of being quite the rough and tumble guy...with lots of friends, and he was susposed to have been one hell of a hunter too. If you look closely you can see that almost all of the hunters are wearing the wool Mackinaws. A bunch of them are wearing rubber goulashes over felt liners.
> 
> He is the reason I hunt today! My Dad never hunted until he met my Grand-Dad. My Dad has hunted every single year since and still does to this day. I remember in the mid-sixties going to my Grand-Dad's farm and staying there during the weekends in deer season. I still remember the smell of wet wool, the big dinners my Grandma would cook for the hunters each evening, the cigarette smoke (they all smoked...a lot), and the late night card games. Man they loved to play cards, smoke, drink and tell lies.  Oh, the memories.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the pic and the story! It all sounds so fimilar. I have very similar pics from our families hunting but I need to get them scanned in so I can post them. I have some of my grandmother and the deer she shot, as she was just as much in the hunt as the rest of the family.


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

Gotta Love those Old time Photos


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Chuckinduck,
> 
> With the use of the word 'nimrod' in my earlier post I was attempting to refer to you as a hunting expert . I understand that sometimes it carries a less than favorable image also. Being a hunting site I thought it would have been well received. I was incorrect. My apologies for any offense taken from my earlier post.  Below are a couple of common definitions of the word.
> 
> ...


Now my secret is out.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

dosnt everyone know what a nimrod is?


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Fred Bear said:


> dosnt everyone know what a nimrod is?


I think the older hunters almost certainly do. But I think the younger hunters might only be familiar with the less than flattering definition of a nimrod. Just my guess.

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Fred Bear said:


> dosnt everyone know what a nimrod is?


 
No they don't. 

As language develops within a society some words, such as "nimrod" (along with many others), take on a different meaning from the original intent, which in this case is "Nimrod", a proper noun referring to a distant relative of Noah (?)...or was it Adam....and is used distinquish a person as a to a hunter. 

"All of you nimrods out there are pointing to Saturday's Opening Day of Deer Season with high anticipation."

Class Dismissed! :lol:


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

GrizzlyHunter said:


>


Hey I think I see Whit in that picture!! :lol:

Nice pic Griz, and a great story.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Here's a one buck pole from my wife's grandfather. 









I'd just like to add that everyone should make sure to back up their pics to a cd or something. I lost a ton of pics due to losing a harddrive.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Michihunter said:


> Here's a one buck pole from my wife's grandfather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good advice on the backup.

You pic is cool. I love to see pics with cars in them. They help to date the pictures a lot!

Great photo! Thanx for posting.

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Jekart said:


> Hey I think I see Whit in that picture!! :lol:
> 
> Nice pic Griz, and a great story.


 
Ya! The young lad up front! :lol:


----------



## specificgravity (Mar 12, 2008)

Great pics everyone. They're just what I needed to keep me occupied until Saturday. 



Michihunter said:


> ...
> 
> I'd just like to add that everyone should make sure to back up their pics to a cd or something. I lost a ton of pics due to losing a harddrive.


Not to take this thread too far off topic but at the beginning of every year I make two DVD backups of all my pictures. One of the DVD's is stashed away in my home and the other DVD is stashed away in a relative's home. This way if something catastrophic happens at my house then I still have a backup in a separate physical location.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

definition of a nimrod. Just my guess.



Its a OLD pop-up Camper from the 60's and early 70's


----------



## LIVNSIN33 (Mar 22, 2007)

Not my favorite one but one from last year In Delta County, It was 1 4 point (my sons first) and 3 spikes one of which was mine ( the largest bodied deer) it was a last minute deer to add to my freezer before season ended.







[/IMG]


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Fred Bear said:


> dosnt everyone know what a nimrod is?


nope..only knew it as a negative word...now I learned something new


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

In reference to the word. "Nimrod".


casscityalum said:


> nope..only knew it as a negative word...now I learned something new


Likewise, I only knew of the negative meaning......like someone being foolish or a dipstick. 
According to my search, the negative meaning came about from the cartoon, "Bugs Bunny". Bugs referred to Elmer Fudd as a "poor little Nimrod". Somehow, enough of us kids were watching at the time and the negative meaning to Nimrod stuck.

L & o


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Quit picking on Fudd


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

specificgravity said:


> Great pics everyone. They're just what I needed to keep me occupied until Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to take this thread too far off topic but at the beginning of every year I make two DVD backups of all my pictures. One of the DVD's is stashed away in my home and the other DVD is stashed away in a relative's home. This way if something catastrophic happens at my house then I still have a backup in a separate physical location.



You can also use a photo storage website. My personal favorite is SmugMug. www.smugmug.com


----------



## smoothz1977 (Jul 23, 2006)

When I go up this weekend, I will take some pictures of old pictures that we have up there. Old Bel-airs with bucks hanging off of it everywhere. Love that!


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

Michihunter said:


> Here's a one buck pole from my wife's grandfather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone notice the guy pouring water into the car's radiator? 

That's a very cool pic.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Nimrod1 said:


> Anyone notice the guy pouring water into the car's radiator?
> 
> That's a very cool pic.


Yeah, I say that also. Using the old metal bucket. Again, very cool.

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Okay...here's probably my all time favorite Deer Camp pic that I have. It was taken in 1949! My Grand-Dad (my Mom's Dad) was a the hunting guide for this group. He lived East of Frederic and all of these hunters would come up from the Detroit area (way before I-75 was ever thought of) and stay at his motel. Most of these bucks were taken around the DeWard area. My Grand-Dad is at the bottom left. He's the only one without a coat (see his suspenders). Why...I don't know. He had a reputation of being quite the rough and tumble guy...with lots of friends, and he was susposed to have been one hell of a hunter too. If you look closely you can see that almost all of the hunters are wearing the wool Mackinaws. A bunch of them are wearing rubber goulashes over felt liners.
> 
> He is the reason I hunt today! My Dad never hunted until he met my Grand-Dad. My Dad has hunted every single year since and still does to this day. I remember in the mid-sixties going to my Grand-Dad's farm and staying there during the weekends in deer season. I still remember the smell of wet wool, the big dinners my Grandma would cook for the hunters each evening, the cigarette smoke (they all smoked...a lot), and the late night card games. Man they loved to play cards, smoke, drink and tell lies.  Oh, the memories.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yooper1970 (Oct 12, 2008)

Nimrod1 said:


> Now my secret is out.


A Nimrod is also the Watersmeet school mascot!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Yooper1970 said:


> A Nimrod is also the Watersmeet school mascot!


 
"Go Nimrods Go! Shoot! Shoot! Shoot!" :lol:


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Yooper1970 said:


> A Nimrod is also the Watersmeet school mascot!


 
You're right. And Watersmeet is about 20 miles from our camp...which is just FULL of Nimrods. :lol::lol::lol:

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I'll be passing through Watersmeet later today!


----------

